# Taos New Mexico open at last, today!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

3 left actually

Deer Valley, Mad River Glenn, and Alta.

Look for Deer Valley to end their ban soon. They've already hinted at it. For the other two. Well MRG might never allow snowboarding, and Alta will probably allow it about 20 years after I am dead...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

someone was super stoked to ride!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

What is the deal with Toas being to Steep?

I was looking at the video and the Skiers were claiming that it is to steep, to narrow and to small for snowboarding. Nothing can be more narrow than the east coast(try the glades in Jay peak, they are clustered together) and smaller too we not jay be other areas in the east PA specially. What is the deal with the steepness. Call me ignorant but I am sort of a beginner, I do blacks but not double blacks. Are we limited on steep terrain?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not at all. It's just a stupid skier. They say things like "can't handle the trees, too steep" etc. Well, skiers are the ones that can't handle the trees. Give me a group of expert riders and skier, go out a certain gate I know of, and the boarders will be the first down every single time. I remember when skiing trees meant wide open bowls with a couple of tree on it. Their big sticks couldn't handle what I liked to call tree riding. With shaped skis it's evened the field quite a bit, but boards still rule it.

Steeps, pretty much equal ground there. It's just a see what they want to thing. Taos is not that steep at all.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think ult summed it up best in the 30+ section on that other site. Good for him.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

this situation is truly and honestly bewildering to me.

with all the _land of the free _speech, how can y'all come to terms with this reality?

you cannot go to a mountain because you ride sideways? what kind of backward, third world, ignorance is that?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

who can manufacture stickers?

coz i propose one that says:

Taos NM, shove your token of inclusion up your arse. Too little, too late.
We don't need you. We were fine without you and we'll be here after you're gone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Taos News

that makes me have a maniacal laugh!!! :laugh:

Edited by: Snowolf (embedded video will only work in the general chat section)


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I saw a guy last season with a sticker that said "Fuck Taos" 

Now I get what he meant.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

fuck that place. i wouldn't want to go riding there with all those douchebags anyway. one of the comments on the page of that youtube video reads as follows:

"boarding is soo lame.
its a shame the locals now have to endure, saggy pants, graffiti, smoking & swearing in the liftline.
essentially by doing this they are saying Punks are now allowed!
bummmer!"

it's really amusing to me that people can still be this closed minded. graffiti? seriously? yeah i see all sorts of graffiti at ski resorts. wtf? and what do you care if someone wears saggy pants? i've seen plenty of skiers smoking and swearing in the lift line. if this is the sort of person i'd have to deal with at taos, i will never go there out of principle. he reminds me of those assholes that sit in the left lane and drive slow on a crowded highway, and then speed up when you try to pass them on the right because they don't want anyone to drive faster than them for whatever reason. that's another venting session altogether, though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, there are locals with that 'tude. Then again there are plenty of locals in Colorado with that 'tude. Teletude, and skier 'tude is plenty out here. You'll find it more easily in the backcountry but there are more of them at the resorts. They just hide it. More or less the way Taos locals do now that it's open to boarding. 

Make no doubt of it, it's a watershed event for New Mexico. The only mountain with real terrain that they have down there. Ult on snowboard.com (yeah I am going to reference tos) put it together eloquently as to what went down. Being he is originally from the area he's got some good insights. Check out his comments starting here on a thread about it. I think he has a great attitude. If they change and everyone hates on them, then why bother changing. At least Taos is going in the right direction albeit late. Don't forget it wasn't that long ago that Alpine Meadows and Aspen Mountain finally allowed snowboarding. Now we are just down to 3. My guess is in the next 3 years Deer Valley follows suit, leaving the two stalwarts, Mad River Glenn and Alta. My bet is Alta caves before MRG does.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> who can manufacture stickers?
> 
> coz i propose one that says:
> 
> ...



MAKE YOUR OWN STICKERS @ STICKERJUNKIE.COM There you go :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

i agree with kc on this one. let's look at the positives here. even though it took them forever and the skiers have pissy attitudes, it's a step in the right direction. eventually boarders will be accepted just as much as at other resorts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

i cannot stand ANYONE who hates on ANYONE else.. i had this problem while riding bmx... fucking skateboarders thought they owned the park.. meanwhile it was a designated session for bmx and designated session for skateboards, only it was all skateboarders who worked at the park.. and they would intrude on our sessions, end em early and the like... that said, i've moved on from little kid bikes..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I might still go ride Taos myself. With my Superpass I get 3 free lift tix to the place. So, pack a lunch and it's on the Blake family's dime. I know the local business in the area have wanted snowboarding for years. These lemmings that bitch about snowboarding are by far not the majority in the region. I suspect the haters will crawl under their rock now or move to Alta...


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with Snowolf. As far as I'm concerned they can keep their shitty hill. I'm planning on getting to the States in the next few years and I do know where I won't be going. 

It's funy how skiing was a dying breed until it borrowed technology, fashion, and the idea of using snowboard terrain to give it a kind of rebirth. I wonder how many of those pompous jackasses are riding on shaped skis and wearing cargo snowboard pants? You're all welcome bitches.:thumbsup:


----------



## rubbertoe (Aug 29, 2007)

A While back I was lambasted on another site for ranting on the people of Taos and their attitudes. It went as far as someone calling me Texan. Now trashing the area seems to be the in thing. KZ just because Ult's dad lives in Santa Fe does not make him local or maybe it does, for there does not seem to be very many of us native borns compared to the immigrants from the North, West, East, and South of New Mexico. As far as their right to allow or disallow whomever doing whatever on their lease of the mountain, I believe they have every right. Otherwise the ATVer's have the right to ride anywhere in the forest they choose even the wilderness areas. I would be allowed to hunt whatever and whenever I choose, because the mountains and the animals and the trees belong to me. Rules are there for a reason even when they go against our own desires. 
I am thankful that the Majority of one plankers have not got into the hate Taos Ski Valley forever mold. We need to be spreading the love not focusing on the hate or we have become what we despised.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Never said he was a local, but I do believe he used to live there, maybe even grew up in the area.


----------

